# Walt Disney Animation Studios MOANA on Digital HD Feb. 21 and Blu-ray� March 7



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Walt Disney Animation Studios’ Epic Comedy-Adventure
> 
> Sails Home on Digital HD Feb. 21 and Blu-ray™ March 7
> 
> ...


----------



## Skylinestar (Oct 19, 2010)

2017 and no Atmos/DTS:X?
That's a disappointment.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Skylinestar said:


> 2017 and no Atmos/DTS:X?
> That's a disappointment.


for some reason Disney has still not adopted Atmos/DTS:X or 4K yet


----------

